# Too bad about these beautiful patterns



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://cafetricotstudio.com/?q=knitting-pattern/femme&language=en

They are offered free with purchase of the yarn, French site. No way one can buy the patterns alone.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice site, though!


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

Press download they give you 3 free ones but in french.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

You are in luck, this are the patterns on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/veronique-vieljeux

Check them out. Also in English. Some are free, some have to buy yarsn.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Weren't Mayra and rosemary stunning? All are beautiful!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

did not see any for free


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/susie---veste-bebe

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/le-chat-bleu---lecharpe

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/la-souris-grise---lecharpe

First one in English, the rest in French. All FREE.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

you could almost use thre idea in a pattern you already had -or take the plunge and buy the wool


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Yesterday I found a site with patterns I really liked. Same thing: free with purchase of their yarn. 
I don't mind paying for a pattern, but @$22.00 per skein??? No way.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful patterns


----------



## MollyY92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

